# 35" tires rubbing on dodge 2500??



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I have 35-12.5-16 tires on my truck now and they rub when I turn pretty hard. I was going to step down to a 33" tire but I think its going to make the tires look super small on my truck. It looks like the previous owneradded a two inch spacer on the front allready. The wheels are 16x10 and Im not sure of the spacing. 

What are my options as far as wheel spacers or offset wheels? Or any other ideas.


----------



## JWHPOPEYE (Mar 21, 2005)

I have an 06 2500. When you add a 2" spacer and dont adjust the track bar. It pulls the axle over to the passenger side a little. Not sure how much. 16x10s are a pretty wide wheels. Find out what your backspacing is. A 16x9 with about 5" to 5.5" backspacing should not rub with 35x12.50s. A lift probably wont help either cause your more than likely rubbing on the control arms. They sale those 1/4" spacers you bolt on between the wheel and the hub. Could try those, they would be your cheapest option but make sure you dont come out to far or youll start rubbing the fender.


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

35x12.50r17 fit perfect with 2.5" spacer on mine!


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

matagorda_castaway said:


> 35x12.50r17 fit perfect with 2.5" spacer on mine!


I wonder why mine are rubbing so bad then?? Do you know what the wheel spacing is on your wheels?


----------



## matagorda_castaway (Apr 14, 2009)

17x9 5" backspacing 0mm offset i think


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

to run 35x12.50 or 315/70's with a 2" leveling kit you need to have a backspacing as close to stock as you can (should be around 6", you could get away with 5") and have a positive offset.

My suggestion would be to get a set of cheap stock wheels for now or find wheels with less backspacing.

If you know what kind of wheels you have then i would search to find that information and compare to stock wheel specs.

Is the rubbing on your wheel wells or the control arms?

There have been many people that run 37's on stock wheels with a leveling kit. Check out http://www.cumminsforum.com/forum/tires-wheels-forum/ Plenty of info


----------



## bigdaddyriverrat (May 24, 2004)

*Rubbing*

Mine don't rub, not sure of the offset on my rims though.


----------



## txrowdy (Nov 7, 2008)

bigdaddyriverrat said:


> Mine don't rub, not sure of the offset on my rims though.


are you running a leveling kit or a small lift kit? It looks like yours is sitting way higher than mine


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

I have a 2008 2500 4x4 stock with 315/70/17 (35x12.5x17) BFG A/T's and i don't rub unless its full lock, and its barely rubbing not much at all.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

pics


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

The pictures that have been posted are on 3rd gen. trucks with a minimum of 17" rims. Things change year to year, gen to gen., what year is your truck? IF NOTHING ELSE, NEVER USE SPACERS ON YOUR TRUCK. Our motor weighs almost #1,000lbs.


----------

